# eVic Basic 40W



## Zahz (2/8/16)

They just keep getting smaller and smaller...







The eVic Basic, being slim and cute in appearance applies variable Temperature Control system, supporting RTC (Real Time Clock) display function with clock screen protection and logo customization. The eVic Basic combines unique and attractive styling with a super large OLED screen where RTC/VW/VT/Bypass/TCR modes can be regulated clearly with ease. Upgradable firmware always enables it up-to-date.

Specification:

Size: 22.00*32.00*55.00mm
Battery Capacity: 1500mAh
Output Mode: RTC/VT (Ni/Ti/SS316)/VW/TCR/BYPASS Modes
Output Wattage: 1-40W
Resistance Range: 0.05-1.5ohm for VT/TCR mode
0.1-3.5ohm for VW/BYPASS mode
Temperature Range: 100-315°C/ 200-600°F
Colors: Orange Wrinkle, Red Wrinkle, Blue Wrinkle, Silver, Black, White, Red, Orange, Blue

The cubis pro mini atomizer features 2ml capacity and adopts top filling and top airflow control. It ensures you to refill e-juice more convenient. The innovative Leak Resistant Cup Design can perfect and avoid leaking problem. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/16)

Nice little must-have right there


----------



## Boktiet (4/8/16)

Is there a launch date in SA? I am in the market for another little mod and this seems perfect.


----------



## Cave Johnson (4/8/16)

"_Slim and cute in appearance" _


----------

